# Republic of Ireland...Wild Camping ?



## Yorkshirelass (Apr 7, 2010)

Just found this site....................so HI FOLKS !
Am booked on ferry in May and land Dublin then turn left..........to follow coastline [as far as is possible] and maybe N. Ireland aswell. Any ideas for wild camping en route please? Will need to stick fairly close to coastline due to increasing cost of fuel !! Plus, is there such a thing as a cheap campsite/facility to shower any where ?

Any info/ideas will be very welcome


----------



## bigboack (Apr 7, 2010)

Yorkshirelass said:


> Just found this site....................so HI FOLKS !
> Am booked on ferry in May and land Dublin then turn left..........to follow coastline [as far as is possible] and maybe N. Ireland aswell. Any ideas for wild camping en route please? Will need to stick fairly close to coastline due to increasing cost of fuel !! Plus, is there such a thing as a cheap campsite/facility to shower any where ?
> 
> Any info/ideas will be very welcome



What ferry are you going on, Im pricing up at the moment they are so expensive.


----------



## edina (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't help with sites, but can offer one piece of advice - do the ring of Kerry anti-clockwise. Thats the way the coaches do it so you will travel with them and not meet them head on. We toured there last year and were very glad we did ; the scenery is stunning and the people so friendly and helpful. Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## ourchoir (Apr 8, 2010)

The only way we know of to keep the ferry costs down is to use the Tesco reward vouchers. £10 of vouchers is worth £40 of the cost. This info is a bit late for you but it is worth doing. We love Ireland and are new to motorhoming and so this will be our first trip. Sites are very expensive so we will try wild camping for the first time.Happy hols to you!


----------



## wandering gypsy (Apr 8, 2010)

i found the cheapest irish sea crossing was p&o liverpool to dublin,not the quickest at eight hours but two meals are in the price


----------



## defitzi (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah and I just booked the same P&O one for only £59 one way: the cheapest ferry there is. For the other routes,all bujt Holyhead are near enough ten hours. All are expensive compared to the Dover end of the Channel- but not so expensive when compared to the rest of the Channell and the North Sea. But remember Irish Ferries; Stena,P&O and Norfolk Lines have a monopoly and operate what is suspiciously like a cartel.
As to where -well don't wild about Dublin- dangerous unless you know where.Possibilities are at ferry terminals tho' and maybe along the quays downstream.
Lots of places along coast ok b ut keep wqell away from anything like a hossing estate or areas where people congregate late night-avpoid discos, late bars etc likethe plague. Small ports may be ok-like harbours but be careful of being treated like Travellers or mistaken for same-there is a long history of hatred here.Northern Ireland is fairly ok but the same rules hold good- suss out the lie of the land and if in doubt, seek elsewhere.Height barriers proliferate alas. Mostly ignore signs-we do! ask in the pub or tousist offices- even the Gardai station! Enjoy my country.


----------



## tony (Apr 14, 2010)

Yorkshirelass said:


> Just found this site....................so HI FOLKS !
> Am booked on ferry in May and land Dublin then turn left..........to follow coastline [as far as is possible] and maybe N. Ireland aswell. Any ideas for wild camping en route please? Will need to stick fairly close to coastline due to increasing cost of fuel !! Plus, is there such a thing as a cheap campsite/facility to shower any where ?
> 
> Any info/ideas will be very welcome



we have used the p & o dublin - liverpool & found it very good. it is mainly a truckers route the grub is excellant with free tea & coffee during the trip.
on night crossing you must have a cabin , extra cost.
for wild camping the hook light house in co wexford. between tramore & bonmahon after dunabrattin (local name boatstrand) there are 2 laybys overlooking the sea, ok for overnight.
further up the coast is helvic head also ok.
if you go to west cork the beara penninsula is worth doing again wild camping spots where you can get away from it all.
hope this is of some help.
if you want to go inland for a bit graiguenamanagh in co kilkenny is a good spot in car park by the river.there are always boats ie barges tied up there, a few yards to town & pubs .   hope some of this helps.
enjoy your trip
please leave the country as you find it if not better.
tony


----------



## michaelvduggan (Apr 28, 2011)

*Camping in SE Ireland*

Hi. Brilliant location and very safe a few miles from New Ross, Co. Wexford. St. Mullins. Co. Carlow, on the banks of the river Barrow, plenty space, used by loads of campers. Mick


----------



## deise (Oct 15, 2011)

*Co Waterford and Carlow*

Hi A brilliant location at the *Saratoga pub* in Woodstown Co Waterford. A lovely country pub with good music and on the beach. Intoduce yourself to Bill and he will make you very welcome. Another very nice place Garryhill Co Carlow 3 fishing lakes if you would like fishing. There is a fee small fee €10 to stay there but it is heaven. No road noise and very relaxing.


----------



## nelleke (Feb 10, 2012)

*safe nights ireland*

hello,
my name is nelleke and I am from the netherland. on the internet I found the organization safe nights ireland.
If you become a member for 12,50 euro per year you can stay at sites near pubs, restaurants and parkingplaces for 10 euro a night
the site Safe Nights Ireland
good luck nelleke


----------



## Douzeper (Feb 10, 2012)

Yorkshirelass said:


> Just found this site....................so HI FOLKS !
> Am booked on ferry in May and land Dublin then turn left..........to follow coastline [as far as is possible] and maybe N. Ireland aswell. Any ideas for wild camping en route please? Will need to stick fairly close to coastline due to increasing cost of fuel !! Plus, is there such a thing as a cheap campsite/facility to shower any where ?
> 
> Any info/ideas will be very welcome




Yorkshirelass:  if you want to register on our site we have a usermap with Wild Camping spots in Ireland North and South, also loads of local people in all area's to advise.

motorhomecraic.com

Ally

(If this is to spammy Phil, please delete. )


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 10, 2012)

When I was truck driving I used to stop at Mother Hubbards Cafes. The ones I know are Cashel, Wexford and Kilcogan. They are clean, the grub is good and they have free showers. They have plenty of parking for an overnighter but are popular in the morning so may not be good for a lay in.


----------



## sean rua (Feb 10, 2012)

Some very good information above, and i'm sure you'll have a great time.
 However, things in Ireland are getting very expensive and places to stay are getting harder to find, imo.

Kerry County Council have embarked on a strict anti-traveller policy and the scene has changed dramatically.

Years ago, out around Dingle, there were scores of places to stay. One place, near a lighthouse to the east of the town, was alright, but, bear in mind, that, even the horseboxes for runners at Dingle races have to be guarded at night.
 Everything seems to be tightening up. Officially not allowed to sleep at the racetrack ( Ballintaggart),  a mate of mine was kipping somewhere nearby, when he heard a noise. There were about thirty travellers from Limerick on the scene, so he gave them thirty euro to " mind the horse". There was no trouble.

 A tea-girl said she intended staying down the lane near the lighthouse and old tower, but got frightened and ended up parking on that street in Dingle near the Emlagh Hotel and coastguard station.

Btw, I don't want to be too alarmist; I'm a traveller myself - Tralee is full of us!
That's the problem, really. It's not really an urban occupation, and with the ever diminishing sites and decent places to halt, we're getting crowded into unsuitable spots, imo.
 For safety, families tend to stick together, so when one moves, all move. Then KCC get reports of a "huge convoy on the road" and the hastle begins.
 Personally, I like to be on my own and thus i try to befriend some farmers who let me pull into their yards ( out of sight, if possible).

There now, if that hasn't put you off, nothing will! 
 Don't be too worried! I often came across young folk camping ( in tents) right on the coastal walk near the beach. They reckoned they had a great sleep, no bother at all!

The towns are where all the noise is.

sean rua.

ps

it always rains!


----------



## defitzi (Feb 10, 2012)

:king:Cead Mile Failte   100,000 welcomes . Ye will indeed be most welome in my country but (and you've got som,e good advice already) be warned away from anything like housing estates and check carefully locally for advice. remember too that unfortunately too many people equate motorhomers with travellers ( who have been treated as second class or even no class citizens for too long) and alas, there is a sizeable section of travellers that is bad-like as in very bad.Sch is the reputation of these that thjey do a great disservbice to their own and others too and especially motorhomers.  I stress Travellers are not all are bad ...many are among them are friends and among the nicest  people i know  but the bad ones are there as are the bad in the rest of society and too often us motorhomers are classed with them which  its one reason you may encounter dislike. 
Unfortunately even small town can be dangerous and it doesn't have to be because of travellers.  Depends on disco nights late uncontrolled drinking which can happen anywhere but is really the curse of the bigger towns and cities, Ireland sadly, is nowadays much cursed with purely destructive, riotous folk, mostly young, mostly rotten sick drunk and determined on vandalism and worse.And the East Coast is where it's worst of all, but beware bigger towns and cities- Limerick, Galway and Cork in particularfind asafe secure car park if visiting them.
Sorry to paint such a glum dire picture but we do have a lawless, badly policed or perhaps under policed country where the State and it's judiciary are either powerless or unwillig to curb lawlessness and/or treat offenders as harshly as to creat a worthwhile deterrent5.and currently although this is unlikely to affect ye, an average of a murder story a week sometimes even more than that, uncurtailed violenceand seemingly unchecked and unlimited attacks on the aged in their homes this problem i worse in Nothern Ireland) epecially on the isolated elderly! SA to the rate of theft breaks ins and burglary... horrendous.
That said there are many many places where you will be safe the trick is to find them,-to know where they are and only experience will show as you go along. I find the South hand South East, and South Coast best a bit dustant but not so very far really if you go there direct from Dublin.
The Westand North West is pretty well ok too especially if you stay away from galway and its immediate environs. Similarly, Northern Ireland is pretty ok  especially if you stay clear of Belfast and the pubs are more than warming and helpful.
Yes i know  it's an alarming pcture i paint but you and other [otentail do need to know the score. Know too that in the main, you WILL be welcomed and befriended. 
 Ireland has produced like so many other countries, a sizeable section of the population that thinks nothing of breaking and and every law  known to civilization..theft violence, drunkness all fuelled by a drug culture allied to deprivation and unemployment.
So if you are still coming after all that great and like most you'll probably be ok and get a warm welome from decent folk  warmer largely than in most other countries.
It's so sad about the bad lot but there they are and here we are and  to be honest I've been wild camping for 50+ years yes 50 much of here in Ireland lots of it in other european countries and only in Ireland have i been molested, attacked, threatened and even injured.
last bit of advice: head straight  in Northern Ireland and the country in between.....especially along the Erne Shannon canal./ It will be as safe as anywhere, really welcoming and well worth visiting and its a paradise in its own right. :welcome:


----------



## twister (Feb 10, 2012)

i had to join this forum to reply to the above post...

Sorry defitzi but you are talking *utter drivel*.

It is people like you putting visitors off traveling to Ireland.

I have camped, caravaned and motorhomed across Ireland for many years without incident..

The above post by defitzi is the ranting moan of someone deluded...


----------



## sean rua (Feb 10, 2012)

In my opinion, and in my experience, the friendliest people in all Ireland are those from Donegal. They put my own to shame.

Alright, they mightn't speak for three weeks, but when they start, they don't stop! 
I like them a lot.

sean rua.


----------



## Justjack (Feb 10, 2012)

We spent last September touring Ireland and, apart from the abysmal weather, it was wonderful. We got the overpriced ferry over from Cairnryan to Larne and spent a couple of days in Belfast before heading off around the coast and returning via an equally overpriced ferry from Dublin to Holyhead. We found wildcamping spots quite easily from beaches to town car parks and everything in between, with no problems at all.  If in doubt, just ask anyone - the Irish are the friendliest (and funniest) people on earth, and generous to a fault.  We spent two nights on a site in Clifden to shelter from the hurricane, we used our ACSI card (available from Vicarious Books, and worth it's weight in gold for out of season touring).  We also spent a night in a site in Galway as it was late in the day and it was too busy to just park up. Loved Galway, well worth a visit.  Stock up as food is expensive, but enjoy the Guiness and Smithwicks, we did.  Above all, relax and enjoy, I guarantee you will return.


----------



## sean rua (Feb 13, 2012)

Irish ferries have sent me some blurb saying they are offering good deals for *mid-week sailings* to Dublin.


----------



## barryd (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to do a fair bit of wilding in Ireland.  We used to go over in May for the fishing.  Generally around the Lough Derg and river Shannon area.  We never had any bother and just parked up at Marinas, pubs (well they always had to be a pub nearby) or by the lake or riverside.  Nobody batted an eyelid and we were always made welcome.  I did however get shot once whilst fishing on the banks of the Shannon.  Some idiot in the woods shooting rabbits with a 12 bore didnt stop to think what was on the other side of the trees!


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Feb 13, 2012)

we do 2/3wks every year over there ,would go over more if the ferrys were affordable,living is very expensive and finding some where to dump your rubbish is an art, but wilding as never been a problem we love athlone and the central loughs we have found some nice lonely beach's on the west coast.
Never had any trouble or problems


----------



## defitzi (Feb 14, 2012)

twister said:


> i had to join this forum to reply to the above post...
> 
> Sorry defitzi but you are talking *utter drivel*.
> 
> ...


:bow: deluded is what i am not.....I have ben a consistent and serious motorhomer using my vans for most of the year both in  Irelanmd and most countries in europe. The information in  that post is based on my own knowledge and a vast amount of information i have acquired over the years writing about leisure (and motorhoming).    perhaps you should read it again ...you have been lucky and/or very careful too. But then, I assume you are a native (like me).
I have been attacked AND MORE THAN ONCE and tht's not counting the "ain't it fun" louts hammering on the van at 2/3 in the morning on  their way home from whatever! Never happened to you then? lucky you are! Or could you be one of those folk who always stop in caravan or private parks? 
I have been wilding in Ireland for more than 50 years  just about everywhere you can think of city, town and country and and i have met many victims of the nasties -the last was just a few days ago when i met a frenchman minus a rear window , put out when he parked in Dublin for a couple of hours! Yes it does happen but no one told him how dangerous Dublin can be and not just for motorhomers!
the most recent was a lady who risked parking for the night in the big carpark in carrickfergus by the castle ... I did advise her it was not a good spot but someone had told her it was ok. In the early hours she came and parked beside me where I'd suggested: louts had frightened the life out of her , (and she was quite a capable lady) banging and hammering on her van post. 1 am Like i said-stay away from the dangerous places (and please don;t tyell me they don't exist, good sir).
If you really like to see a list( long) of incidents involving thieves and vandalism and yes, assault, I just happen to have one  the result of  a lot of research into such incidents....it is a list done by an official source.part of a campaign to try and   
No I'm not intending to deter people, far from it = merely to ensure they are told the real truth about our lovely island which alas has rather a lot of warts these days.:have fun:


----------



## Viktor (Feb 14, 2012)

You get the louts, the boy racers, and the drinking groups all over the UK....Northern and Southern Ireland are no different...if you pick your spots away from the normal congretating points of these people, you should be ok....I wouldn't be keen on Carrickfergus as it's a short drive out from Belfast, but the Aire further on in Whitehead at Bentra Golf Club has provided me a quiet safe enough night as has Hotel and Pub car-parks (again away from the usual popular gathering places).

Just use a little common sense and discression and you should be fine.....and if in doubt just ask a local.


----------



## twister (Feb 14, 2012)

defitzi said:


> :bow: deluded is what i am not.....I have ben a consistent and serious motorhomer using my vans for most of the year both in  Irelanmd and most countries in europe. The information in  that post is based on my own knowledge and a vast amount of information i have acquired over the years writing about leisure (and motorhoming).    perhaps you should read it again ...you have been lucky and/or very careful too. But then, I assume you are a native (like me).
> I have been attacked AND MORE THAN ONCE and tht's not counting the "ain't it fun" louts hammering on the van at 2/3 in the morning on  their way home from whatever! Never happened to you then? lucky you are! Or could you be one of those folk who always stop in caravan or private parks?
> I have been wilding in Ireland for more than 50 years  just about everywhere you can think of city, town and country and and i have met many victims of the nasties -the last was just a few days ago when i met a frenchman minus a rear window , put out when he parked in Dublin for a couple of hours! Yes it does happen but no one told him how dangerous Dublin can be and not just for motorhomers!
> the most recent was a lady who risked parking for the night in the big carpark in carrickfergus by the castle ... I did advise her it was not a good spot but someone had told her it was ok. In the early hours she came and parked beside me where I'd suggested: louts had frightened the life out of her , (and she was quite a capable lady) banging and hammering on her van post. 1 am Like i said-stay away from the dangerous places (and please don;t tyell me they don't exist, good sir).
> ...




I have no intention of having an online debate about who is right or wrong.

My point was simply that your comments could be seen as scaremongering which could put visitors off.
As someone who claims to be so experienced you certainly appear to have made some basic errors.


Like Viktor says "ask a local"


----------



## Douzeper (Feb 14, 2012)

defitzi said:


> :bow: deluded is what i am not.....<snip>




 It has never happened to me.  But I get what you are saying, thing is, you are practically talking about any area in the UK & Ireland.  You say there is  at least one person shot in Ireland a week. I don't have figures but I would assume that to be higher in the rest of the UK.

 Anyone with intelligence knows to be careful when wildcamping, you just painted a very bleak picture of Ireland, one which I think was uncalled for.  People know the risks with Wildcamping anywhere in the world, I don't think they need to be told of every criminal act that is done in said country.

 Ireland is as safe if not safer than mainland UK.  Do you know that Northern Ireland has the lowest crime rate in the UK? I assume you do as you are from there?

I am not having a go at you personally, but I think there was no need for most of your comments.

 I have visited Ireland, England, Scotland and Wales and never once had anything untoward happen to me when camping. I am sure there will come a time when something does happen but it won't make stop visiting that country because a minority wish to cause trouble.

 If the area doesn't feel right, move on.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2012)

Unfortunately I visited Kilkenny a couple of years ago and experienced nothing but hate in the pubs pureley for being English. This happened in 4 different pubs, in the last one after being called an English B******d by a girl of around 18, I asked her what her problem was, she replied "remember 1916".

Now I am not quite that old, but the landlord (who advised us to leave for our own safety) explained that from a young age the locals have it drilled into them pretty much that the English are "not to be tolerated because of the troubles 100 years ago". However a group of Germans in the same pub got no trouble at all, even though they were at war much more recently. (Which of course would have been equally unacceptable).

A close Irish friend of mine back in England confirmed that in certain parts of Ireland this attitude is endemic.

We did of course meet some really nice Irish people over there, but in this instance it seemed to escalate into a mob culture. 

Just stating what happened on this occasion.


----------



## Douzeper (Feb 14, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Unfortunately I visited Kilkenny a couple of years ago <snip>



Rob, that's very unfortunate and sorry to hear that.  I was attaked by a guy in Wakefield, a man who was English Born with Irish roots, who attacked me for being from Northern Ireland and not supporting the IRA (Go figure), I was also verbally abused in Boston, Linc's by a mob in a pub because of my accent. Both of these incidents had nothing to do with Motorhoming.

 But lets not lose perspective,  those narrow minded bigots in either country are few and far between, they have no place in our societies  and if we go around promoting (not advocating) their actions then, they win.

 There are plenty of English Bigots who hate the Irish, Scottish and Welsh and vice versa!

 But 98% of us just want to go about our own lives and have fun.   I _could_ say that I would never wild camp in Birmingham, Manchester or Glasgow but that doesn't stop me visiting England or Scotland.  Which I think is the point that needs made here.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2012)

Douzeper said:


> Rob, that's very unfortunate and sorry to hear that.  I was attaked by a guy in Wakefield, a man who was English Born with Irish roots, who attacked me for being from Northern Ireland and not supporting the IRA (Go figure), I was also verbally abused in Boston, Linc's by a mob in a pub because of my accent.
> 
> But lets not lose perspective,  those narrow minded bigots in either country are few and far between, they have no place in our societies  and if we go around promoting (not advocating) their actions then, they win.
> 
> ...



I agree, there are bigots everywhere, and I am certainly not trying to promote their actions. Also, I am in no way anti-irish, as I stated I have some very good Irish friends. I will certainly go back to Ireland, but will NOT go into town centre pubs. I certainly feel that the landlord could have been a lot more sympathetic, but I suppose the yobs were his bread and butter.


----------



## defitzi (Feb 17, 2012)

twister said:


> I have no intention of having an online debate about who is right or wrong.
> 
> My point was simply that your comments could be seen as scaremongering which could put visitors off.
> As someone who claims to be so experienced you certainly appear to have made some basic errors.
> ...



yes  one basic error...assuming somewhere to be safe that was not....


----------



## defitzi (Feb 17, 2012)

defitzi said:


> yes  one basic error...assuming somewhere to be safe that was not....


seems  a lot of peoplecant read :welcome:
I too am not interested in debate.... but as always, it seems some people just want to be outraged and to read the bits that suit them -I don't mean yourself,twister while others  who we can see up there on their high horses seem to need great big RED CAPITAL LETTERS TO NSHOUT AND BE NOTICED.
I AM IRISH you see and I DO want people to come here. And my business for many years  has been to encourage them to come to Ireland North and South.  
'ting is nowhere have I at any time suggested do not come  rather the opposite I want people to come here nd i and have been encouraging people to come for many years.
But ...my advice is tempered with reality and as it has been for many years, aimed mainly at at first timers ..not wily old wild campers who know the ropes( although I have met a few  yes a few... experienced campers who have come to grief:bow:. 
Just because some folk don't meet with any problems doesn't its all safe plain sailing- I 've known of far too many incidents, stone-smashed windows, attempted break-ins, aheer ownright vandalism and annoyance and the victins of that lonng enough list include many of our own...people who I actually knew or who wrote to me when I scribed a motorhoming leisure newspaper column.
I've deliberately avoidid giving actual identifying locations as a place can be fine one time  and niot the next. 
Whether anyone likes it or not the crime rate in Ireland North and Sout is presently horrendous and ...violent. That means there IS danger in many areas  so-I've outline where i think those areas are likely to be. But the probems, as I have emphasised , are largely in big cities and some big towns and particularly in or near housing estates same as in other countries. And not confined to motorhomers-I've seen boats on rivers and canals under attack  by drunken,evny-filled hopped-up vandals.
Yes we have a major drink and drugs and theft problem just like other countries why I emphasiosed this is because Ireland is extremely deceptive it's so nice in some places and the people there so welcoming that in other, not so safe areas, one can so easily be lulled into believing things are all right when they are anything.
Should people  pondering whether or not to come here not be made aware of this? Made aware that all in this Garden of Eden is not as Paradaisical asit may sometimes look.
Akd those who wrote to me who thought the only Dublin campsite quite away out on the Naas Rd was too far or didn't want to pay and chanced elsewhere in the Dublin area? 
Those tempted by Howth, Balbriggan, Dun Laoghaire, Bray ( all places I advise staying away from) Indeed unless you know of a secure safe place then stay away from Dublin or use the campsite. 
You see, some people think that because they have had a trouble free trip . they all is trouble free- some even thionk I'm making all this up I suspect. Well I am not..but then, I spend more three quarters maybe more wilding a good part of thatin Ireland and I AM long in  the tooth AND experiences and I DO know my own country, love it and want others to enjoy it...I DO NOT want visitors or anyone to become victims of what's wrong with it just because some lucky vistors shour that it's all roses in paradise..they had a grteat time therefore.....       
No I'm not intending deterring anyone or at least I hope not. Much of what I have said is applicable to most other countries  for instance I wouldn't wild overnight to the North West of Paris for anything I used to have to to get a bit of sleep  a few years ago and THREE times I  had attempted break-ins ( unsucessful) AND MORE THAN ONE  BANGING ON THE VAN OUT OF SHEER SPITE-JUST AS HAPPENS WHEREVER LOUTS THINK IT IS FUN TO INCONVENIENCE OTHER FOLK.  ( sorry caps are an error not insult) t of the time it is fine 100per cent if yuou are very c areful and take no risks, liten to local advice an don't assume that that pretty nice seemingl;y isolated spot wou't be full of roaring boy rcers and skid-pan mercants later on...or mthat a crowd of boozed up young people heading back from a disco down the town will refrain from trying to frighten you or bang bang on the van. Yes i know it happens in many other countries but it is very every frequent in Ireland.
Like I have said several times Ireland is great fantastic secnery fantastic welcomes,and generally likes motorhomers-enjoying it's many many options is just a matter of common  sense.
By all means do come.
A quick add while I am here.let me say this... I compl;etely agree the ferry charges are far to high  -that's the single biggest deterrent there is to motorhomes coming here-compare prices on the Channel with say DFDS and the (freight) carges all three ferry companies have combined to charge the same prices , and  impose the equivalentof freight charges on motorhomers - it's a cartel but neither government will do anything about it. I've campaigned about this for years ...to no effect alas  -my own solution has been  to keep two small camper vans the size of mpvs to eliminate at least half of my ferry trips .....which also has disceet  wild camping advantages too.
Sorry to add so much but let be repeat  I WANT folk to come here but come knowing the score...that's the way to enjoy my country in safety. :fun:


----------



## barryd (Feb 17, 2012)

I must say whilst the intentions of a few on here are good this thread is not doing much good for Irish Tourism.  Like I said earlier I havent been for a while but never had any issues.  I used to go there once a month with work and also to Belfast in the early 90's.  Every one used to say to me.  "Oh! whatever you do dont go out in Belfast".  Of course these were people who had never been.  You never heard on the news about the 1000 English visitors that didnt get killed in Belfast that day.

We used to go out.  Some great pubs in Belfast especially that one with gas lights (Cant remember the name).  Anyway we figured it was safer than staying the hotel which was always the Europa which I think at the time was the most bombed hotel in europe!  Just as well as the last time I was there they bombed it the day we left. :lol-053:

There is plenty of Scots who dont like the English but you never hear threads about there and how dangerous it is.  Same thing applies.  I love Glasgow and worked there a lot.  Its mad as a box of frogs and everyone goes out and drinks together, business men and road sweepers together.  When I worked in London nobody would go there except me.  They were too scared.  they had never been but listened to too much crap about how dangerous it is.


----------



## Douzeper (Feb 18, 2012)

icba


----------



## Robmac (Feb 18, 2012)

Further to my earlier post,I should also say that I spent a weekend in Ballgally, near Larne in Northern Ireland and the locals could not have been more friendly. Had a great time, Ireland North and South are lovely countries and I would not wish to give the impression that my experience in one town would be typical of Ireland as a whole.


----------



## barryd (Feb 18, 2012)

To cheer everyone up I thought I would post an extract from my blog (Hank the Tank Motorhome website) where as one of the members of the elite "Tall Tails Fishing Club" we journeyed to Ireland in a 1967 Commer Caravenette (The Beast) in the 80's every year for the Mayfly fishing.  There were 9 Englishmen and a Frenchman.  We were welcomed everywhere and as a musician I was invited to every impromptu session band in every pub and even started a few ourselves.  Last time I was there, nothing had changed.  A charming and welcoming country.  Stick with it as its flipping funny!


_Generally in the 80’s the van was used for fishing trips to the Lakes, Scotland and Ireland.  At least that’s what people thought.  The younger elements of the team spent half their time chasing the local talent or searching the van for Dennis’s expensive scotch and wine which he tried ever so hard to hide. 

The trips to Ireland are now the stuff of Legend.  Half of us were from the north and half were from the north but living in the south (except Jerome who was from Toulouse for some reason).  We would meet at midnight at Holyhead and all get in the van (yes all of us) and drive onto the Ferry.  The party would have begun the minute the van left Darlington so by the time we got to Ireland (if the ferry was still intact) most of us would be well oiled.  

The first time I met Jerome we got so drunk that we didn’t remember leaving the ferry and landing in Ireland.  Somehow we had been shovelled into the van and were asleep on the floor on a mattress.  At some point the van got a puncture.  We were (apparently) dragged out of the van still on our mattress and left on the pavement in some small Irish town. 

The chaps thought it would be funny once the tyre was fixed to drive off and leave us asleep.   It was some time later that Jerome and I woke up to find ourselves in a busy high street with people stepping over us and no sign of the others.  Of course the nearest pub was always a good bet and we found the lads just “washing their hands” 

It must have been some vehicle to take ten of us and a boat across Ireland.  Once on the Shannon we would pick up a big motor cruiser and as the only person with boating experience I got to be skipper and helmsman!  The lads would take it in turn to sleep on the boat or the van but there was never a dull moment.  

The Beast was a bit of a girl magnet in Ireland and the record was one Afternoon when I was sent off into the local town to pick up supplies and came back with no less than eight seventeen year old convent girls (in Uniform, Oh yes).  We were a mixed age range at the time from fifteen to fifty but that didn’t seem to matter.  

The Irish welcomed us with open arms where ever we turfed up (despite Jerome’s habit of going to the loo where ever he felt like it) and the hostelries around the Shannon and Lough Derg did very well from our visits.  I remember on one occasion at the bottom end of Lough Derg at a place called Killaloe we were at a river side pub for lunch time refreshments when Jamie started debating if it would be possible to hit a golf ball from outside the pub, across the Shannon and into the neighbouring village of Balina on the other side of the river. 

Over several pints of the dark stuff this was debated by us and the locals and some hours later a driver and ball was provided and the whole town assembled on the river bank to watch this Englishman take aim at Balina on the other side of the Shannon.  Money changed hands and our English golfing pride was in the balance.  I don’t think the good people of Balina were warned but no matter, Jamie, five Guinness’s down managed a slice which somehow bounced its way three times out of the water but didn’t even make the half way point to the other side which must have been a good three hundred yard drive! (see pic).  Jerome our French member still managed to celebrate by taking a piss in front of both towns off the bridge adjoining them.  I love the French. _


----------



## Rubbertramp (Feb 18, 2012)

Yorkshirelass said:


> Plus, is there such a thing as a cheap campsite/facility to shower any where ?
> 
> Any info/ideas will be very welcome



I use leisure centres and swimming pools whilst on my travels around the UK coastline during the summer. They charge between two and three pounds for a shower and you don't have to have a swim/ use the gym etc......Harbourmaster's facilities are usually quite convenient too...showers, laundry etc. I'm presuming it's the same in the emerald isle.


----------



## defitzi (Feb 18, 2012)

twister said:


> i had to join this forum to reply to the above post...
> 
> Sorry defitzi but you are talking *utter drivel*.
> 
> ...



:scooter:folk would have seen your reply without the insults....in big red capital letters my friend. please read carefully it is not deterrent rather the opposite. the intention is to ensure people do come be safe and stay safe. much as we would like it if there were no dangers that is wishful thinking   there are and no amount of wishing otherwise will diminish the ( too long) list of incidents i have compiled over the years....:


----------



## defitzi (Feb 18, 2012)

defitzi said:


> :scooter:folk would have seen your reply without the insults....in big red capital letters my friend. please read carefully it is not deterrent rather the opposite. the intention is to ensure people do come be safe and stay safe. much as we would like it if there were no dangers that is wishful thinking   there are and no amount of wishing otherwise will diminish the ( too long) list of incidents i have compiled over the years....:



by the way why would you think that i am deluded about the score in my own country after _fifty _ years of wild camping in every part of ireland including those i advise visitors against? just because you have not encountered any problems on your visits.......


----------



## defitzi (Feb 18, 2012)

twister said:


> I have no intention of having an online debate about who is right or wrong.
> 
> My point was simply that your comments could be seen as scaremongering which could put visitors off.
> As someone who claims to be so experienced you certainly appear to have made some basic errors.
> ...



yes "could be seen as "  .thanks   for that then  in the eye of the beholder.....,
'course i dont want to [put peoplr off coming   i hope they will and be prepared......that wat we asll stay safe......


----------



## defitzi (Feb 18, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> I use leisure centres and swimming pools whilst on my travels around the UK coastline during the summer. They charge between two and three pounds for a shower and you don't have to have a swim/ use the gym etc......Harbourmaster's facilities are usually quite convenient too...showers, laundry etc. I'm presuming it's the same in the emerald isle.



:drive:    'ting is where harbour facilities like showers etc exist  ie big enough for harbourmaster now mostly unavailable because of too many people using what are intended for boat folk and fishermen.
rubbish is a case in point  because lots of people (natives)
  wont pay for rubbish try use harbour free so often now locked  the lack of litterbins is a national disgrace but so is the whole refuse business.....be prepared for problems getting rid of rubbish in some places but where there is a willl   like beg a restaurant to take it if you buy a meal  or...well you get the idea but please dont dump it  that hurts all of us especially wilders......


----------



## defitzi (Feb 18, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Unfortunately I visited Kilkenny a couple of years ago and experienced nothing but hate in the pubs pureley for being English. This happened in 4 different pubs, in the last one after being called an English B******d by a girl of around 18, I asked her what her problem was, she replied "remember 1916".
> 
> Now I am not quite that old, but the landlord (who advised us to leave for our own safety) explained that from a young age the locals have it drilled into them pretty much that the English are "not to be tolerated because of the troubles 100 years ago". However a group of Germans in the same pub got no trouble at all, even though they were at war much more recently. (Which of course would have been equally unacceptable).
> 
> ...




that's a sxhame and i for one am very sorry it should have happened    it really is rare to meet that sort of behaviour  but yes and despoite other folk who may pretend it doesn't happen i'm afraid it does but so rarely as to be an exception    likely if you had gone down the road to another pub you would have been welcomed   i blame the landlord in this case  obviously didnt know how to run a pub  should have nipped it in bud by threatening to bar them  actually your friend is a bit ott on this  it is extremely rare  look how well your Queen was received.... 
by tyhe way Ireland ( as a free nation) has never ever been at war with germany although in the view of many we should have joined the Allies in 1939.....


----------



## defitzi (Feb 18, 2012)

Douzeper said:


> It has never happened to me.  But I get what you are saying, thing is, you are practically talking about any area in the UK & Ireland.  You say there is  at least one person shot in Ireland a week. I don't have figures but I would assume that to be higher in the rest of the UK.
> 
> Anyone with intelligence knows to be careful when wildcamping, you just painted a very bleak picture of Ireland, one which I think was uncalled for.  People know the risks with Wildcamping anywhere in the world, I don't think they need to be told of every criminal act that is done in said country.
> 
> ...





 No need to tell the truth about us? I think there most certainly is.  it's there if anyone cares to read/listen to the news at any time....hell it frighten me.
you've been lucky and you are  obviously experienced and known where to go but strangers on a first time visit? should they not know  how dangerous Dublin is killings drugs theft vandalism almost unchecked? other cities too some towns? i think they should know. sure there are lots of safe places sherries for examplt will have a quota of local motorhomers , same goes for Howth Bray but Dublin City and the area inland of it are lethal  and the same goes for many other places. yes if it doesn;t feel right  move on  where? u need to know where not.
yes i am from NI but also from ROI as to lowest crime rate i don't know but the ni news just a few minutes ago had six crime stories,of  break-ins, stabbings robbery and at least four or five a day news stories now relate to robbery violence drugs with murder and serious injury now at an all time level. much on a par with some other uk laces maybe?
Yes a sad bleak picture and all the more reason to stay away from where such things are likely to happen which is mainly in urban areas but I stress don't be put off by tnhis as it's probably just as bad in or nerr urban areas in the UK, Let me repeat THERE ARE are still huge areas of Northern ireland that are as safe as anyone could wish for, the people friendly and welcoming and its safe  so please dont be put off  just come enjoy and stay in safe places we have lots of those.


----------



## defitzi (Feb 18, 2012)

barryd said:


> I must say whilst the intentions of a few on here are good this thread is not doing much good for Irish Tourism.  Like I said earlier I havent been for a while but never had any issues.  I used to go there once a month with work and also to Belfast in the early 90's.  Every one used to say to me.  "Oh! whatever you do dont go out in Belfast".  Of course these were people who had never been.  You never heard on the news about the 1000 English visitors that didnt get killed in Belfast that day.
> 
> We used to go out.  Some great pubs in Belfast especially that one with gas lights (Cant remember the name).  Anyway we figured it was safer than staying the hotel which was always the Europa which I think at the time was the most bombed hotel in europe!  Just as well as the last time I was there they bombed it the day we left. :lol-053:
> 
> There is plenty of Scots who dont like the English but you never hear threads about there and how dangerous it is.  Same thing applies.  I love Glasgow and worked there a lot.  Its mad as a box of frogs and everyone goes out and drinks together, business men and road sweepers together.  When I worked in London nobody would go there except me.  They were too scared.  they had never been but listened to too much crap about how dangerous it is.



 now there is the truth but  going out in Belfast is not wild camping in a motorhome in or about the environs of  Belfast..and please folks don't even think about that. pub you cant remember is The Crown. It;s a work of art owned by the National rust with hand carved woods and stained glass windows just was it was back in earlier days. a quick word on going out  do stay well away dfrom Shaftesbury Square at weekends...  its the same as anywhere wnhere the stinking drunks fall out of discos in the early hours and cause mayhem.....rest of town quite safe well as safe as any big city.


----------



## defitzi (Feb 18, 2012)

nelleke said:


> hello,
> my name is nelleke and I am from the netherland. on the internet I found the organization safe nights ireland.
> If you become a member for 12,50 euro per year you can stay at sites near pubs, restaurants and parkingplaces for 10 euro a night
> the site Safe Nights Ireland
> good luck nelleke



could not find it   most pubs etc happy say ok if you spend on a meal   dont need people encouraging charges especially people that can't be found to check up on usual proviso tho  pick a pub that doesnt empty disco in early hours for a quiet night


----------



## defitzi (Feb 18, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> I use leisure centres and swimming pools whilst on my travels around the UK coastline during the summer. They charge between two and three pounds for a shower and you don't have to have a swim/ use the gym etc......Harbourmaster's facilities are usually quite convenient too...showers, laundry etc. I'm presuming it's the same in the emerald isle.


used to be free showers about Lakeland  (in my opinion the best place in ireland to wild camp ..they were put there for boaters way back  but of late fermanagh county council in it's drive to fill caravan parks has poosted no overnight parking everywhere  locals ie natives including myself ignore them completely i've not found out how they can be enforced  maybe they can but....


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Feb 18, 2012)

i am hoping to go to Ireland in July and have just changed my paltry £25 of tesco vouchers for £75 worth of Irish ferry tokens (can be P&O,Irish sea or Stena) but what i have found is the price without the vouchers is cheaper than with the vouchers (because of the restrictions).Anyone else used tesco vouchers.


----------



## cobra rob (Feb 18, 2012)

Here is a list of around 100 wild camp spots in Ireland, if it does not show join the forum there is no charge to join or for POI.

http://www.motorhomecraic.com/forum/index.php?mode=gmap

If you need UK based stops try this google list :banana:  http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=216200743176331345219.0004b93301330f994c196&msa=0


----------



## Barefoot traveller (Feb 19, 2012)

*Reference to your list*

I was wondering could we have a copy of your information on places that people hAve been attacked in their motorhomes, we have a wee motorhome and travel around Ireland a lot, I am disabled so it would also help having an informed choice as to the safest places to go.
I thought your information was very straight and helpful, every country habits places to avoid, Ireland is no different. I would really appreciate our help in this .
Many thanks
Barefoot traveller


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Feb 19, 2012)

cobra rob said:


> Here is a list of around 100 wild camp spots in Ireland, if it does not show join the forum there is no charge to join or for POI.
> 
> Member Locations • Ireland's ultimate Motorhome resource, Motorhome News, Motorhome Information, Motorhome Forum & Campsite Reviews
> joined                :dance::dance:
> rob


----------



## Douzeper (Feb 19, 2012)

defitzi said:


> No need to tell the truth about us? I think there most certainly is.  it's there if anyone cares to read/listen to the news at any time....hell it frighten me.
> you've been lucky and you are  obviously experienced and known where to go but strangers on a first time visit? should they not know  how dangerous Dublin is killings drugs theft vandalism almost unchecked? other cities too some towns? i think they should know. sure there are lots of safe places sherries for examplt will have a quota of local motorhomers , same goes for Howth Bray but Dublin City and the area inland of it are lethal  and the same goes for many other places. yes if it doesn;t feel right  move on  where? u need to know where not.
> yes i am from NI but also from ROI as to lowest crime rate i don't know but the ni news just a few minutes ago had six crime stories,of  break-ins, stabbings robbery and at least four or five a day news stories now relate to robbery violence drugs with murder and serious injury now at an all time level. much on a par with some other uk laces maybe?
> Yes a sad bleak picture and all the more reason to stay away from where such things are likely to happen which is mainly in urban areas but I stress don't be put off by tnhis as it's probably just as bad in or nerr urban areas in the UK, Let me repeat THERE ARE are still huge areas of Northern ireland that are as safe as anyone could wish for, the people friendly and welcoming and its safe  so please dont be put off  just come enjoy and stay in safe places we have lots of those.



No I don't think there is a need to tell visitors to Ireland that they might get killed, attacked, robbed or mugged.  You make it sound like the wild west or worse.

 If I were to collect news reports up and down GB, I could post similar horrific results. But it's all based on statistics, how likely is someone to get attacked etc.  Probably just the same for GB as it is for Ireland, but 99% of people are aware of this. They watch the news!

 A simple, "stay away from this area" would suffice, instead you are talking about murders and news reports from a whole country, that whole country does not visit Motorhome spots every weekend.

 How many times in 50 years have you had problems?  3? 4?  that's quite a good ratio. I have been camping/caravanning and Motorhoming in the whole of Ireland since I was a nipper, I am now 42. I have never once had any problems, I am not stupid enough to believe that they don't happen but when and if something does happen, I will put it down to mindless thugs, I won't be painting a bad picture of the country because of a tiny minority.

 Visitors to Ireland are well aware what happens around them in their own country I don't see why they would assume different visiting Ireland unless they have rose tinted glasses on.  So, sorry but no I don't see a need for your scaremongering.

"A sad bleak picture" ?  I think not, I am just back from a weekend away, I couldn't of had a nicer weekend, so it's not a sad bleak picture, for every bad spot you find there are a 100 other lovely ones.  So I think some perspective is needed.

P.S. I am not having a go at you, we just have different opinions and of course mine is right


----------



## Douzeper (Feb 19, 2012)

rebbyvid said:


> i am hoping to go to Ireland in July and have just changed my paltry £25 of tesco vouchers for £75 worth of Irish ferry tokens (can be P&O,Irish sea or Stena) but what i have found is the price without the vouchers is cheaper than with the vouchers (because of the restrictions).Anyone else used tesco vouchers.




That seems a bit strange!  I know a lot of people who use the Tesco Vouchers and save quite a bit. Does each one not equal to 3?  I don't shop in Tesco (support the local man) so can't help much 

 Could try this though...  go here Ferry Crossings UK and Ireland : Nutt Travel and Promotions Coleraine  - you can get on for the same price as a car on certain times. Also if you find a race meeting anywhere in Ireland, whether it be Sock cars,Bike Racing or whatever you can put that meeting into your quotation and you will get extra discount.

Hope that helps.


----------



## twister (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL

Excellent!


----------



## chicisles (Feb 22, 2012)

*ireland*

Hi
Clogga beach car park, near Arklow.  old head of kinsale just outside the golf course  ballinskelligs beach car park, free wi fi.  glengarrif follow signs for barley lake but do not attempt the climb in your van unless 4 wheel, forest areas at bottom of road ideal. forest at Glanteenassig. nice inland one is at kilglass lough between roosky and strokestown.  more info and coords if you need them   enjoy   Charles


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Feb 22, 2012)

Douzeper said:


> That seems a bit strange!  I know a lot of people who use the Tesco Vouchers and save quite a bit. Does each one not equal to 3?  I don't shop in Tesco (support the local man) so can't help much
> 
> Could try this though...  go here Ferry Crossings UK and Ireland : Nutt Travel and Promotions Coleraine  - you can get on for the same price as a car on certain times. Also if you find a race meeting anywhere in Ireland, whether it be Sock cars,Bike Racing or whatever you can put that meeting into your quotation and you will get extra discount.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for that but did try them and it came out  £204 return but couldnt use the vouchers ,Irish ferries was £320-£75 and dfds £248-£75 gone for P&O at £218 -£75 its a longer crossing but i'll be on holiday so will make the trip part of that.Going 19th-28th June so any event round the dates would be appreciated
Rob


----------



## Douzeper (Feb 23, 2012)

You crossing into Belfast?


(sent you a PM on Craic)


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Feb 23, 2012)

No real itinery yet except mate has a house in Carrick on Shannon so might call there.


----------



## Polly (Mar 10, 2012)

*Discount Codes*

Hia
as Wild Camping got a discount code for ferries to ireland


----------



## witzend (Mar 11, 2012)

Well if anyone still wants to go this site maybe useful 

Wild Motorhome Camping UK and Ireland* - Home

Never been to Northern Ireland but in Eire have always been welcomed have been there regularly since the 70's
and have met the friendliest people from all walks of life


----------

